# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  Mmmmmm

## دموع الورد



----------


## ابو عوده

حرام عليكي هاد تعذيب للنفس البشريه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يسلموووو دموع بس يا ريت تدوقينا منهم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ماشي :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

واو روووووووووووعه  :SnipeR (62): 
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو    :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
حرام يا دموع  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## دمعة فرح

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
ممممممممممممممممممممممممم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center] 
> حرام يا دموع 
> [/align]


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
بدي منهم كلهم  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> 


ليش شو عملتلك أنا .. بشو زعلت لحتى تعملي فيه هيك  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

يلا عندي بسكوت بي ون بي ثري بمشي حالي فيه  :Cry2:

----------


## دليلة

امممممممممممممممممم

----------


## البريء

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :SnipeR (94):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e: 
 :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e: 
 :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e: 
 :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e: 
 :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e: 
 :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e: 
 :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e: 
 :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e: 
 :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e: 
 :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e: 
 :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e: 
 :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> ليش شو عملتلك أنا .. بشو زعلت لحتى تعملي فيه هيك 
> 
> 
> يلا عندي بسكوت بي ون بي ثري بمشي حالي فيه


 
يرحم ايامك يا سنكرز  :Eh S(2): 

خانتك هالظالمه 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 




دموع يعني مش عارف شو احكي
هيك بتعملي فينا  :SnipeR (30): 

والله نفسي اطلع اشتري 
بس الدكانه مسكره هلا

----------


## دموع الورد

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

حرام عليكي لساتني وازنة حالي و لقيت 3 كغ زيادة :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تيتو

حرام عليكي يا دموع الورد مالها الفطاير و الله زاكية  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مش زاكي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مش زاكي


[align=center] 
انت روعة  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ...فهمني شو بتحب

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> انت روعة 
> [/align]


 
[align=center] 
حبيبي ابو القسايمه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ...فهمني شو بتحب


انا ما بحب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الحب حرام :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

هيك جوري حكتلي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> انا ما بحب
> 
> الحب حرام
> 
> هيك جوري حكتلي



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ..يا عيني على ال بسمع الكلام

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ..يا عيني على ال بسمع الكلام


[align=center] 
جوري بمقام خالتي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
يا زين ما ربيت .. حتى وانا غايب حافظ الدرس  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> يا زين ما ربيت .. حتى وانا غايب حافظ الدرس 
> [/align]


[align=center] 
بعحبك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ابو نعيم

هذه هدية الى كل اعضاء المنتدى 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلموا :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center] 
> جوري بمقام خالتي
> [/align]



اه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

[align=center] 
سيتم حذف الموضوع 




بشهر رمضان ..خوفاً على الاعضاء لحالتهم الصحيه ومقاومتهم للصيام 

حرام عليكي ..شو عملنالك احنى ؟!!
كل هااااد ؟؟؟!!!   شو اختار منهم ؟امممممم
كتير شكلهم بيشهوا 

يسلمو اديكـِ على الحلويات الطيبه 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]العبيها على غيري 
انا ما بحب البوظة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]العبيها على غيري [/align][align=center]
> انا ما بحب البوظة [/align]


[align=center]
ولا بتحبي شي انتي  :SnipeR (30): 
[/align]

----------


## دمعة فرح

> [align=center]
> سيتم حذف الموضوع 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بشهر رمضان ..خوفاً على الاعضاء لحالتهم الصحيه ومقاومتهم للصيام 
> 
> حرام عليكي ..شو عملنالك احنى ؟!!
> ...


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]عادي عادي 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


اصلا انا ما بحب الحلو[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]
> ولا بتحبي شي انتي 
> [/align]


عادي شو ما بصير ما احبها 
وبعدين انا بحب اشياء كتير  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> عادي شو ما بصير ما احبها 
> 
> وبعدين انا بحب اشياء كتير


[align=center] 
اه ما بصير  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 

من شو بتشكي لما تكون بالفواكة ولا المنجا و فيها اشياء زاكيه ما بعرف شو اسمها  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center] 
> اه ما بصير 
> 
> من شو بتشكي لما تكون بالفواكة ولا المنجا و فيها اشياء زاكيه ما بعرف شو اسمها 
> [/align]


بتشكي من اشي واحد 
انها مش زاكية  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

نايس  :Smile:

----------


## رمز الاسود

شكرا :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

لا ما بتخذفيه انا بعرفك منيحه يا بروس


يا جماعه .... عادي :Eh S(2): 

شكرا لمروركم

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

لا مو زاكين بالمرة
حكي فاضي

ممممممممم
 :Eh S(2): 
يسلمو

----------


## shshshs

:[gdwl]icon30: :Icon30:  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Icon30: [/gdwl]

----------

